
hu.ma.ne: The best human experience, ever. - dsr12
https://hu.ma.ne/
======
MrQuincle
Mmm. Care to explain? This is extremely sparse on details. Or am I missing
something on mobile?

~~~
noobermin
It is just as detail-less on desktop.

